# Cat of the Week Contest



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Kris (manitu22) had a good idea!

This contest _is_ confusing. How about, for each picture submitted, you submit a story along with it about why that photo was taken/what happened at the time, etc.? Instead of just the photos? And only one cat per picture? How about that?


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

I like the idea of a bio about the cat and/or the person that the cat owns because I cannot remember what was going on when I took that picture of Buddy. So I guess I will start









I saw Buddy's picture on the web sight of the local Humane Society. I fell in love with him right away. I was sure that he was already adopted out but decided to call and check on him anyway, I was in luck, he was still there so I rushed down to adopt him. Buddy was at the humane society for quite a while according to the people there and he was everyones favorite. He was found in the local Albertsons supermarket parking lot (how could someone abandon him?) I already had 2 cats (Miss Chloe and Willie) and was not sure how they would take to him. Miss Chloe still hates him but Willie is friends with him. Buddy is the sweetest cat in the world, there is not a mean bone in his body. He loves to play and loves to be held like a little baby.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know about entering a competition but more than happy to give a bio on Toby










Toby was born in a rescue centre to a Mum with FIV. Sadly, it was transmitted to him. i don't know what happened to Mum, but Toby stayed in that rescue centre for two years because no-one wanted him. 

One day, an Australian couple offered him a foster home for a short while. Within a week they knew they wanted him forever. They had Toby for 5 years or so but then found they needed to find him a new home as they were going back to Australia. Australia won't agree to admit FIV+ cats.

I found their advert. Initially I wasn't even looking for a cat. I'm not a cat person :lol: - I was looking for a dog to love. But, my lifestyle isnt suited to having a dog and when I saw the advert I thought 'Now theres a needy cat. I bet he doesnt get too many offers'. And after seeing him for myself, researching FIV and thinking about it overnight I said I would take him. 

I now consider myself one lucky owner. . He is so affectionate and loving and is pretty **** handsome too. 

:lol: There is someone on here that has a signature that says something along the lines of 'People who arent cat people just havent met the right cat yet'. 

I guess I may have met the right cat. And whether he is with me for 10 days or 10 years (or more) I know i made the right choice.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Buddy and Toby are *SO LUCKY*!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

So then what are people voting for Megan? The photo? The story? The combination? You need to define this better to make the change otherwise folks will be confused again...


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

My suggestion was to vote on a combination of the picture with the story or bio just to clarify for Meaghan or anyone else.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

People will vote on the the combination.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The only problem, Megan, is that the contest has already started and many people have already voted. The way to handle this, IMHO, is to start it with the next contest, or to just cancel this contest and start all over again. "You can't change horses in the middle of the stream." :wink:


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Another thought... instead of a contest, what if you do something like this:

You start a post for those who want to participate and you list the cat(s) name and the owner's name. The first cat has their own thread for that week where the owner posts a picture of the cat, then everyone on the board uses that thread to ask questions about the cat of the week. Things like, how did you get your cat, what's his/her favorite toy, what's the most mischievous thing he's done, etc. Any thing you can think of. Then, that cat's owner picks a cat from the list to be next week's CotW. And so on, and so on. 

Just a thought...


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'd cancel the other contest, but does everyone agree with this thread?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

-Ann- said:


> Another thought... instead of a contest, what if you do something like this:
> 
> You start a post for those who want to participate and you list the cat(s) name and the owner's name. The first cat has their own thread for that week where the owner posts a picture of the cat, then everyone on the board uses that thread to ask questions about the cat of the week. Things like, how did you get your cat, what's his/her favorite toy, what's the most mischievous thing he's done, etc. Any thing you can think of. Then, that cat's owner picks a cat from the list to be next week's CotW. And so on, and so on.
> 
> Just a thought...


i like that! gets my vote


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

-Ann- said:


> Another thought... instead of a contest, what if you do something like this:
> 
> You start a post for those who want to participate and you list the cat(s) name and the owner's name. The first cat has their own thread for that week where the owner posts a picture of the cat, then everyone on the board uses that thread to ask questions about the cat of the week. Things like, how did you get your cat, what's his/her favorite toy, what's the most mischievous thing he's done, etc. Any thing you can think of. Then, that cat's owner picks a cat from the list to be next week's CotW. And so on, and so on.
> 
> Just a thought...


 That's a good idea Ann! Like PotW....Remember that?  What does everyone think of Ann's idea?


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

works for me, then i can give you bios on all 3 of my kitties. Will there be a word limit? I have had Miss Chloe for over 10 years and have lots of anecdotes about her.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Meaghan....you have people who entered a contest...canceling it mid-stream would be unfair. I suggest you let it run it's course and then change what is being done. But you really need to work the rules out beforehand.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I like Ann's idea for the next time around.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

I love Ann's idea...  that way every kitty in this forum will have the chance to be chosen... I think every one of them deserve to be on the spotlight... you could let the contest finish for members to choose who will be the first kitty to be the "Cat of the week"


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

agree...I think Ann has a great idea!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok! Here's what we'll do......The winner of the current Cat of the Week contest with decide who's cat will be "in the spotlight". But, first we need to come up with the rules. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Meaghan, we have multiple contests running right now in the forum. You might think about holding off on this contest until you get the rules set and we're all on the same page. That way we can be clear as to what's expected and then start off on a clean slate. Just a suggestion of course :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That's a good suggestion Kim.  That's what I'll do. I'll plan the rules, etc. and we'll give it some time.


----------

